# Test - Trackster



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Your link*

didnt work.
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I can click on it and get the picture, but I was trying to do the live thing. Have read further in your faq post, will try again. 
<img scr=http://www.hpphoto.com/sessions/74203584040/32970431lg.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

does not show up when i click on it... also when i right click on your second one and pic properties.. it says not available, usually it shows the page address.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Are you creating a link for auction you have to do that and then copy and paste.
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/sessions/74203584040/32970431lg.jpg://>

This is what I posted this time, I've left off the <>.

imgsrc=http://www.hpphoto.com/sessions/74203584040/32970431lg.jpg://


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

That one did nothing. I'm only trying to resolve how to do this, rather than using the browse thing. I obviously haven't gotten the syntax right yet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Are you sure you have the link spelled correctly? i get an invalid page when i click on it...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Let me try
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4f4555fa-7ded-56bd-2636-31824af974cf&size=>


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

The link is a copy and paste so it should be correct. I'll try adding a space after < and img.

< img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/sessions/74203584040/32970431lg.jpg://>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

When you click on create link for auction pick what size pic you want then click on highlight link and copy then click done. Then come back here and paste it in your post make sure you leave a space between img and src.
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

OK, Jody, your dodge shows up just fine. Where is the auction link? In the meantime I'll try the space between img & scr.

<img scr=http://www.hpphoto.com/sessions/67255584040/32970431lg.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

When you go to hpphoto and sign in click on upload photos when you find the pic you want upload it. Then check the pic by clicking on the little box then on the right hand side of the page up close to the top you will see create link for auction click on it then pick what size pic you want then click on highlight link and copy then click done. Then come back here and paste it in your post make sure you leave a space between img and src.
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

OK, per your instructions for the auction link:

<img scr=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3a913e35-1e02-71a9-777d-208e3bbf695a&size=lg>


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

This is what the "address" should look like when you "create link for auction" and select "original" for size. 

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=362d6ef5-3163-5ad4-8515-6e504e956937&size=

This is what the address should look like when you want the picture to automatically appear in the post, EXCEPT without the extra < and > marks at the beginning and end of the code line, no spaces. (I didn't add them there just to show you the full address line.)

img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=362d6ef5-3163-5ad4-8515-6e504e956937&size=

And this is what the pic looks like with the extra < in front of img and > at the end of =, again, no spaces.


<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=362d6ef5-3163-5ad4-8515-6e504e956937&size=>

Hope this helps.

Greg


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

OK, now I'm getting frustrated. The picture exists, I'm looking at it right now on my second monitor.

Here's what I posted, less the <>.

img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3a913e35-1e02-71a9-777d-208e3bbf695a&size=lg


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=362d6ef5-3163-5ad4-8515-6e504e956937&size=>

I've copied/pasted Gregs link and added the <>. If this doesn't work then we have different problems, could my firewall mess me up?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Old_Nodaker*

Here ya go..

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3a913e35-1e02-71a9-777d-208e3bbf695a&size=>

I removed the "lg" after "size=" to make the pic the original size.

Greg


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

So that worked, I'll try removing the lg size, maybe to large to display?

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3a913e35-1e02-71a9-777d-208e3bbf695a&size=>


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Ha, nothing to it. Thanks for all your help. Now, why does it get so dark?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Might be just a dark original, resolution of the original...I'm not real sure.

But, ya got the process down now! Congrats.

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

YEA you got it its hard to explain but happy you worked it out. Haven't seen one of those in a long time a man had on in a hunting club i was in years ago.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I feel like an idoit. I have been trying to post a picture in hte text of a post but it is not working. What am I doing wrong?

This is the url of the picture:

http://www.kdp.pp.se/bad0080.jpg

So to that I add:

< img src=http://www.kdp.pp.se/bad0080.jpg= >

with out the space next to the <>
but it doesn't work

what am I doing wrong???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

No space between < and img and no = at the end
Jody

<img src=http://www.kdp.pp.se/bad0080.jpg >


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

johnray13,

Here ya go...

<img src=http://www.kdp.pp.se/bad0080.jpg>

Just added the < in front of the img and then a > at the end of jpg.

Greg


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks. Sorry about the morbid piture. This should go with it

<img src=http://www.kdp.pp.se/fallenn.gif>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Happy Birthday johnray13*

Hey johnray13 i just notice it was your Birthday :bd: Hope you had a great day and glad you got the picture posting down. So again Happy Birthday:bd: johnray13.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the birthday wish. We just came back from dinner at my folks house. It's nice to be closing out the big 34 with plenty of snow coming down. Think I may go run the plow down the drive before bedtime.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

it only shows what you link to it --- It doesn't manipulate the resolution (unless specified) nor the exposure.  Thanks for all of the help here ---- Really helped get this fixed. Nice job all. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

<img src="http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4f4555fa-7ded-56bd-2636-31824af974cf&size=">

Nice taste in trucks Jody!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like this one!


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=17611">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is yours burgundy or red?


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=17612">


----------

